# The challenge is on!



## smokyokie (Feb 2, 2007)

I just had a PM conversation with Tulsa Jeff.  He informed me that he was presently $100 short of his goal for being able to move the board to a (is it designated server, I'm so ignorant about such things).

At any rate, I just donated half of what we still needed ($50), and would like to challenge anyone else to step up and do the same so that we can get this move accomplished, like maybe next week.?

This DEBUGMODE and 500 ERROR thing is driving me nuts.

Anybody up for the challenge?

Tim


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 2, 2007)

Just a little explanation.. we reached our initial goal however, I just found out today that the price quoted earlier this week was based on a sale that was going on over the holidays and is now back up to it's original price which is an extra 10 dollars per month.

With hosting companies the price can change on the hour and that is just the nature of the business I suppose.

I really appreciate all of you who have pitched in and helped with this.. if you have not had a chance to do something then this is it.

Thanks Tim!


----------



## msmith (Feb 2, 2007)

Dickey I would like to give more but at this time I cant.


----------



## illini (Feb 2, 2007)

Clicking over to the tip jar now for $30


----------



## smokyokie (Feb 2, 2007)

Marvin, you give enough through your regular contributions to the forum.  I just happened to have a little extra mad money hiding behind my drivers license, and thought I'd see if anyone else did.

Illini Marvin, so do you, but thanks for chipping in.

Tim


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 2, 2007)

I'll kick another $20 in Dickey.  Seems like a real small amount for the enjoyment I get here. :D


----------



## illini (Feb 2, 2007)

Money well spent as far as I am concerned...Hey I just took it out of my son-in-laws inheritance

LOL LOL LOL I'm still laughing...dont tell him though!!!


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 3, 2007)

Amen, pass the taters and some of that secret sauce.

I threw in a little extra myself, cuz it's all good.

Keep Smokin


----------



## dgross (Feb 3, 2007)

:D First thing I did this morning is add 20 to the jar. Didn't even know about this thread  :lol: . Looking forward to the new and improved version! Daun


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 3, 2007)

Everyone..

I cannot thank you enough for chipping in like you have. We have reached a goal that will take care of us for at least a year.

I purchased the full license to Vbulletin last night which allows it to be used on one site only for as long as you won't. There may be some upgrades over the years that will need to be purchased but that will be in the 30-35 dollar range and not really a big issue.

I also purchased a month of hosting with a company called micfo.com.. I am in a bit of a quandry about hosting since you can find so many good reviews and so many bad reviews about almost any company.

I really like my present hosting company where I have more than 15 accounts however they are not set up to do VPS or Dedicated servers which is what we need for the new forum.

So I am treading out into the unknown.. I only purchased a month with Micfo to give us a chance to make sure their speed and uptime is as promised and at that point we can move forward with them or (God forbid) move to a different host.

As a side note.. their price is the same per month whether you purchase a month or a year of hosting.

Moving to a new host + Changing boards is a bit of a monster so bear with me.. I hope to have this done inside of 7 days.

Once again.. thanks for everything!


----------



## dgross (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks for keeping us up to date Jeff! Daun


----------



## smokyokie (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanx Jeff for creating and maintaining this fine environment.

Thanx everyone else for stepping up and chipping in to help make it possible.  And a special thanx to those of you who chipped in before I posted this "challenge" thread.

What a fine community!

Tim


----------

